# Camp Shelby MP shot



## USM C-2

http://www.clarionledger.com/articl...t-saved-by-vest?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|Home

"CAMP SHELBY, MISS. - An MP at the Camp Shelby military base was shot by someone at the base's north gate but was saved by the protective vest he was wearing. Camp Shelby officials said the ... officer was making a routine security check at the base's North Gate around midnight when he was shot. The officer's name was not released. He was taken to Forrest General Hospital as a precaution, and was released....The incident is under investigation by the Forrest County Sheriff's Office and the Army Criminal Investigations Division"

Camp Shelby is just south of Hattiesburg, MS, where I work at the University of Southern Mississippi. The North Gate is closed after 1700, as it mostly leads to administrative areas. The area around it is pretty desolate... there is a MS ARNG building, vehicle park, and storage, along with a few other state offices, like forest fire control, but not much else besides trees and railroad tracks.

In related news, some moron was horribly burned this week after trying to cut up an anti-tank round with a torch to sell the metal for scrap. It exploded in his Gulfport home. Reports are his man region is no more... thoughts are he found the round at one of Camp Shelby's extensive live-fire areas but AFAIK he is not yet able to speak. Maybe this shooting was another meth-head looking for scrap, though North Gate is a long ways away from the ranges.

One of my Lts. works there part time doing range security, he hadn't heard a thing about it.

As a boss, both up in Mass. and down here, please allow me to hop up on my soapbox and remind you all to "WEAR YOUR VEST!" even if you are patrolling nothing but trees and railroad tracks. Leaving it in your fucking cruiser (or, down here, 'patrol car') is worth shit.


----------



## Guest

Hope they get their hands on the culprit soon.


----------



## kwflatbed

Military News


----------



## Guest

Why does something not feel right about this story?


----------



## CJIS

Delta784 said:


> Why does something not feel right about this story?


In terms of?


----------



## Guest

CJIS said:


> In terms of?


I don't know.....just a gut instinct.

Isolated area, apparently nothing of value in the vicinity, a perfect shot into the vest, and the fact that Army MP's on huge bases like Fort Hood and Fort Benning are practically never shot at, but a mysterious gunman appears out of the woods and shoots an MP at tiny & desolate Camp Shelby for no discernible reason?

Something doesn't feel right.


----------



## USM C-2

Well, it's not *THAT* tiny. Pretty big training area for troops heading overseas. But nowhere near as big as others, true.

And, yeah, the perfect vest save, no witnesses parts of it do raise questions. I'll post any updates I see.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Not saying that your gut feeling isn't right (as 99.99999% of the time, it is) but back in 97-98ish, MCB Quantico had an MP shot out on the back gate by a civilian.


I'm not saying it doesn't happen....my last National Guard annual training was at Fort Drum, we spent a week in the field, and a week doing post law enforcement. We had to wear vests (Provost Marshal's order) because back then (it may have changed), Drum was an "open post", so anyone could come and go as they pleased, and a civilian gang had staked out a post nightclub as their territory, which invited other gangs to challenge them, and there were some shootings as a result (no MP's hit).

But....Fort Drum is a huge, major, and well-populated Army base in New York, not a desolate camp in Mississippi (no offense, USM C-4). The story in this case, at least as I read it, just reeks of something........wrong. I hope I'm incorrect, but my instinct hasn't failed me too many times.


----------



## 9319

Delta, FT Drum is an open post, few years back the gate guards had a go with an armed guy trying to get on.


----------



## Guest

Javert said:


> Delta, FT Drum is an open post, few years back the gate guards had a go with an armed guy trying to get on.


IIRC (it was 20 years ago), the problem nightclub was Spinnakers or Skipjacks....something like that.


----------



## mpd61

FORT DRUM - A 10th Mountain Division soldier was shot and killed by a Fort Drum police officer during a domestic disturbance incident here* Feb. 9. 2008*
At approximately 1:30 a.m. Fort Drum emergency services received a 911 hang-up call from an on-post residence. Two Fort Drum police officers, one* military policeman* and one* Department of the Army civilian police officer*, responded to the residence. The responding officers made contact with the soldier and his spouse. The soldier later produced a concealed weapon and subdued the two responding police officers.
A second *civilian Fort Drum police officer* responded to the scene and heard a gunshot upon entering the residence. After a discussion with the soldier, the second responding officer heard a second gunshot, entered the residence and discharged his weapon, hitting the Soldier several times.

Fort Drum (WSYR-TV) - A Fort Drum soldier is in custody after a domestic dispute in which shots were fired and a woman was injured. According to the Director of Public Affairs for Fort Drum, the suspect currently in custody is Sgt. Jason Seeds, of the 59th Chemical Co, 10th Sustainment Brigade, 10th Mountain Division. The female victim in the shooting is currently getting medical treatment. The shooting took place in post housing, on Hickory Drive. Both local law enforcement and *Fort Drum police* responded to the situation. *May 18, 2011*
*Shit keeps happening there and on other bases but the DACP are being let go everywhere*...


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> *Shit keeps happening there and on other bases but the DACP are being let go everywhere*...


I've always been against the concept of the DoA Police....the military should police themselves. It worked for hundreds of years, there was no reason whatsoever to change it.


----------



## mpd61

_"....the military should police themselves."_
I agree. Especially as a keep it simple and/or bottom line guy...However,
The argument can be made that there is a such a tangible population of civilians, contractors and visitors on these bases. Couple that with the fact that many of these bases have housing areas miles off post. Finally, the JAG's, Base Commanders, Under secdefs and Congressional review committees are unable to work out Posse Comitatus Vs. Military Purpose Doctrine. So there may be justification for a civilian police force. Then again, what the hell do I know?


----------



## USM C-2

From wikipedia:

"Encompassing more than 134,820 acres (546 km2), Camp Shelby, Mississippi is the largest state-owned and operated field training center in the United States. It is a training ground for the Abrams M1 Tank, Paladin Howitzers and home to the 3rd Brigade 87th Division Training Support. Camp Shelby serves as a training site for National Guardsmen and Reservists from throughout the country hosting as many as 100,000 personnel annually."

"During wartime, the camp's mission is to serve as a major, independent mobilization station of the United States Army Forces Command (FORSCOM). Camp Shelby Joint Forces Training Center is the largest reserve component training site, covering 136,000 acres (550 km2), allowing up to battalion level maneuver training, Gunnery Table 8-12, field artillery firing points and a wide range of support facilities. This is the normal Annual Training location for National Guard and Reserve units located in Mississippi, Alabama, and Tennessee. However, units from across the country use its assets to support a variety of missions. The 2nd Battalion, 114th Field Artillery conducts its gunnery and has the bulk of its combat equipment stored in the Mobilization and Annual Training Equipment Site (MATES) located there."

So, not small in terms of size, perhaps, but small in terms of permanent population. Units tend to rotate in and out and it's pretty obvious when a larger unit is present - camp buses around the malls, shopping centers, movie theater weekend nights, etc.

The regional police academy is there, along with a state military museum. Again, the North Gate is close to offices and stuff that shuts down after 5, so nothing changes the fact that that the area is going to be pretty quiet after hours.


----------



## FAPD

Good arguement Delta...
Some of these bases have no permanent company MP's though. Like Shelby in Misississippsisii, or Otis and Devens in Massachusetts. Hey, I got it! SMPO's (State Military Police Officers) Then they could patrol all these STATE owned military reservations. Just imagine it, the SPMO Course out at New Braintree right along with RTC and SSPO! More $$$$$ for the Academy guys!


----------



## Guest

FAPD said:


> Good arguement Delta...
> Some of these bases have no permanent company MP's though. Like Shelby in Misississippsisii, or Otis and Devens in Massachusetts.


I don't know about Shelby, but Otis and Devens aren't active-duty military bases, they're National Guard (Otis) and Reserve (Devens) facilities. I was referring to full-time, active-duty bases such as Fort Benning, Fort Hood, etc.....those should be policed by MP's.

As for civilians on those bases, they're subject to base rules & regulations, which can be enforced by MP's, who can apprehend (arrest) them, and either remove then from the base, or turn them over to the civil authorities. When I was on weekend drill at Camp Edwards, I took a civilian into custody for drunk driving; I brought her to the MP station, and MSP came and collected her. I have no idea what they did with her (nor do I really care, I just wanted her off the roads), but I never heard anymore about it.


----------



## USM C-2

FWIW, Camp Shelby is a state-owned facility.

"The camp population includes 350 active-duty; 525 family members; 800 guard; 20 reserve; 300 civilian" - from Globalsecurity.org.

There is a Provost Marshal, and there are MP's. In addition, there are Camp Shelby Police and guards for Range Control. Those are the ones I know of, there may be others.

One of the local forums mentioned a report that the MP was checking the gate, saw a vehicle flash it's lights, and when the MP got out to see if the driver needed assistance the shot was fired. Bear in mind, that is just something off the internet... the author made no mention of how he knew this. Their thread:
http://www.myhattiesburg.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1506245#post1506245


----------



## USM C-2

And, more news has just happened...

http://www.wdam.com/story/16583371/camp-shelby-military-police-officer-shotwife-arrested

"HATTIESBURG, MS (WDAM) -
The Forrest County Sheriff's department made an arrest in connection to a shooting of a Camp Shelby military police officer Friday, January 20th. Tiffany Wright, the wife of the MP, was arrested in Lamar county at an apartment complex Monday."


----------



## USM C-2

http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/...r-shooting?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

and

http://www.wdam.com/story/16583371/camp-shelby-military-police-officer-shotwife-arrested

for the local coverage.

As for the charge, simple assault, aggravated assault, simple domestic assault and aggravated domestic assault are all contained in MS Code 97-3-7. There is no attempted murder statute per se.


----------



## mpd61

In Mass, her attorney would get it down to discharge of a firearm within 150 of a roadway. Then it would be CWOF'ed.....


----------



## Guest

Something still stinks about this....he gave a description of a white male assailant; if my wife shot me, I couldn't wait to tell anyone and everyone who it was.

In addition, if she really wanted to kill him, she would have went for a head shot.....if anyone in the world knows for 100% certain that I wear a vest, it's my wife.


----------



## USM C-2

Looks like the facts are coming out...

http://www.hattiesburgamerican.com/...ce-charges?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE

"Forrest County Sheriff Billy McGee said a Military Police officer who was shot Friday night at Camp Shelby may face criminal charges from the sheriff's office if the Army doesn't reprimand the man..."

"County investigators arrested Wright's wife, Tiffany Kara Wright, 30, on Monday, charging her with aggravated domestic assault in conjunction with his shooting..."

"McGee said several hours of interviewing on Monday led to Britain Wright changing his story.

He said suspicions of infidelity allegedly led to the shooting.

McGee said investigators now believe Tiffany Wright dressed in her husband's military uniform while preparing to shoot him."

Unless there is continuing interest in this soap opera, I'll make this the last update.


----------

